# Help Installing replacement window with Z-bar



## djstepanich (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm looking for general tips on how to properly install a window with a z-bar (stucco) fin in a rough opening as I'm not sure how to proceed and hopefully didn't end up ordering the wrong window type.

I purchased a z-bar based window based on recommendation from my window contractor and his confidence in me that I could install this single replacement window myself. There was a alimunum framed window in there previously. It is on a top floor that can only be installed from the inside.

When I went to remove the aluminum window and leave frame for the z-bar install, I found the frame was barely held in because the opening was too big for the window. My window also wasn't centered in the room so decided to just remove the entire frame, increasing the open, and center.

So now I have a rough opening and a window to fit it with a z-bar fin.

The exterior is cedar siding over planked cedar board. There isn't any paper or weather sealing that I can see.

How can I install the window against the siding to ensure a good seal? I would imagine just flushing mounting the z-bar fin against cedar would leave lots of gaps in the cedar angles that wouldn't just be as easy as caulking.

Any recommendations would be appreciated since I know have a window I'm trying to work with. 

Attached a few pics for reference.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbwSRYLWjEo
Not quite sure why they would have suggested Z bar instead of just a regular nailing fin when there's no stucco involved.
I see no way your going to be able to install and trim out that window from the inside.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty view.

Not sure why they recommended Z-Bar (frame jump) either.

That isn't the right window for that application.


----------



## djstepanich (Feb 28, 2014)

So am I stuck at this point? No creative ideas to make it work? 

I don't think I can return a custom ordered window (to Home Depot) so I'm either going to have to order or another one or figure something out.

It might be possible to remove the glass (not sure if that is possible on Milgard Tuscany casement windows) and stick out the window to do some trim from the inside.

Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why can you or someone work on it outside?
Going to at least need 2 extension ladders with stand offs and a walk board.


----------



## djstepanich (Feb 28, 2014)

It's just super high but I'm sure we can get up there.

Assuming we can, does anyone have any recommendations on a way to make a good seal/install of the z-bar based windows to cedar siding and rough opening?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cut back the siding, install tight to the siding, have some fabricate J-channel put around the siding, and install a drip cap.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The best way is to remove the siding, not just cut it back.
That way you could add the house wrap that was supposed to be on the wall in the first place, leave you room to add the needed window wrap.
Add the trim, and Z moulding over the top of the window.
Then reinstall the siding.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...16DA094FA2CE5EC571EFF26F1D015&selectedIndex=3


----------

